# Luna Pier, MI Fishing Report 3/29



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I went to Luna Pier, MI to get some afternoon fishing in today. This is something I rarely do at Luna Pier, typically I only night fish there but figured I'd give it a try. I got there about 4:45PM and fishing on the pier was a far cry from what I was expecting. In town a bit from the pier the winds were light and variable, but once on the pier the waves were crashing onto the pier and the water on one side of the pier was rather rough. Not as rough as I've seen it but pretty choppy. I figured the waters would be cloudy because of recent east winds prior to today, but the water being choppy was surprising. I used two poles out deep off the bottom using panfish crawlers on the choppy side and a bobber in the calmer water on the left side of the pier. In Michigan it is legal to fish using three different poles at the same time. About 6:15PM I got my only bites, and for a brief time I had something on off my heavy action that was off the bottom, but it got off before I could at least get the fish close to the pier to see what it was. I'm presuming it was a bullhead since they were biting quite a bit there last week. I decided to call it a day about 8PM with only those bites and no fish landed. The high today was in the low 40s and a lot of sun was out and about today.


----------

